
Japanese anime director Isao Takahata has died - zeristor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-43664515
======
royjacobs
I'm assuming that a lot of people will be commenting about Grave of the
Fireflies. It's a stunning movie, but I felt a much greater connection to My
Neighbors The Yamadas. I found it to be such a delightful movie, full of small
family moments. Very few actual crises, very few actual stakes, but so
wonderfully realized.

It's a great loss.

~~~
irq11
Kaguya hime no monogatari was a masterpiece.

~~~
SuperNinKenDo
Absolutely agree. While I've had mixed reactions to his movies, I absolutely
adored Kaguya. I didn't expect such a simple story could bring me to the point
of tears, but it was very emotional, and the animation was amazing.

------
xtrapolate
A video of the team at Ghibli having a late dinner together, as they near the
release date of one of their bigger features:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BPTNdmdJSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BPTNdmdJSc)

They were working hard in that studio, with passion and conviction.

------
innocentoldguy
I watched _Grave of the Fireflies_ (Hotaru no Haka), alone, sitting it my in-
laws' condo in Tokyo back in 1991. To this day, it remains one of the most
emotionally wrenching film experiences of my life. The only movie I've ever
cried through. I consider it the best "war" film I've ever seen.

I have enjoyed nearly every movie Studio Ghibli has produced, especially early
films like _Kaze no Tani no Nausicaä_ and _Tenkū no Shiro Rapyuta_ but _Hotaru
no Haka_ has a special, honored place at the top of my list.

Rest in peace, 高畑さん

------
Arqu
This is a very sad day since their work marked my childhood and I'll always
cherris anything they ever touched. The very emotion and story they
encapsulate is purely breadth taking. Princess Mononoke, Howls moving castle,
Laputa, Spirited away are probably going to stay my all time favourites.

------
_suricatta
Great artist. I truly believe "Only Yesterday" is one of the best movies ever
made.

~~~
Maken
Only Yesterday is probably one of the most underrated movies from Ghibli.

------
SuperNinKenDo
I have a mixed perception of his films (I absolutely hated 'Grave of the
Fireflies' on multiple levels, loved many of his other films, and disliked or
felt ambivalent about others), but he was a man who really cared about the
craft, and that's getting rarer and rarer in the anime industry. I consider
this a great loss.

------
zaarn
Studio Ghibli movies shaped my childhood and I loved them. (My parents didn't
even realise they were Anime until later, they assumed it was from Disney
because they were so well made) Spirited Away was a favorite family movie for
a long time.

I think Laputa - Castle in the Sky will remain my all-time favorite and
Princess Mononoke second.

~~~
eloisant
Actually the movies you cite are all Miyazaki.

Takahata directed Grave of the Fireflies, Pompoko, my Neighbors the Yamada and
others.

~~~
zaarn
I watched those too but they aren't as high on my favorites list. Studio
Ghibli overall produces amazing content.

------
lechiffre10
Grew up with these movies. Sad day. Moulded my childhood

------
lopegwapo
I balled so hard with gotf

~~~
phyller
I think you mean "bawled", as in to cry noisily, right? Right?

